# Rome 390/Boss Cants?



## Kylo (Jan 22, 2011)

Is the cant worth it on a rocker board for a beginner? Or would i even tell much of a difference? Is there a major difference in performance from your board or what? Any answers or responses are welcomed


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

As far as I know, the difference in performance isn't that noticeable unless you have a wider stance, since it's better on the knees. I've heard you get more pop and control, but not much. YMMV, since I've never used canting, or a pair of bindings under 5 years old.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This is your second post of the same question. That's frowned upon around here. If no one answers, give it some time and bump it.

To answer your question, this season was my first time on canted footbeds. Actually, I've demoed them before, but owning a pair is much different for obvious reasons.

I have the 390 Boss. I'll tell you right now that I don't think I'll ever go back to bindings without them. There's some debate whether or not it's actually good for your knees, but all I know is my knees feel better now. I have a moderately wide stance, I'm 5'9 with a 23.5" stance width. Works wonders.

Performance-wise, I do notice it's easier to press or ollie my board. Not enough to be the only reason to get canted bindings though. The major benefit is the comfort on the knees.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

I wanted to try it out, I'm very happy with my Targas but canting is the one binding tech "upgrade" I thought might be advantageous for me. No knee issues but I don't have terribly long legs so I thought it would give me more stance options. In my experience (3 days this spring) the 390 Boss with the 3.5degree cantbeds allowed me to widen my stance more than an inch without any discomfort. I really like them. Can't say the 2degree felt like much of a difference. Not doing presses or ollies yet, can't comment on that.

I guess I would put it at "nice to have", don't make it a must have unless you think it might appreciably alleviate joint issues.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Leo said:


> This is your second post of the same question. That's frowned upon around here. If no one answers, give it some time and bump it.


Seriously man? Who gives a fuck if I wanted to make 3984848 topics of the same question would anyone say anything? It's not your bandwidth let the guy do his thing.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Seriously man? Who gives a fuck if I wanted to make 3984848 topics of the same question would anyone say anything? It's not your bandwidth let the guy do his thing.


Doesn't change the fact that people frown on it. These thread starters get a hard time for multiple posts.

And I want to see you start that many threads of the same topic. The responses will probably be a fun read.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a pair, I use the 2.5 beds. Havent touched the 3.5's yet (or are they 3.0's?)

Anyways. I rock an almost 25" stance and I do notice a pressing difference. You have more angle to pry your board into the right position which feels nice on the outside of your foot.

Ima try the larger angles soon, because during the midweek my knees get super sore if I try to crouch for half a minute.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Cants are nice, but they definitely aren't a must have. They have actually made it harder for me to butter if I use the 3.0 or 3.5 cants because I have to widen my stance a lot to make them comfortable. But I am 6' tall riding a 151 so results may vary.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Didnt really notice a huge difference when I first used them, but when I rode back to a flat base I immediately could tell how much more comfortable canted beds are. Performancewise, it feels virtually the same to me.


----------



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

Ride nitrane contrabands and targas have this technology,too. What's your opinion on these bindings comparing with rome 390 boss?


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just got a pair of 390's online and they are on the way, didn't want to create a new thread on this so I'll just bump and old thread. What beds did you guys end up using in the long run? I spend half my time jibbing and the other half on the mountain so I was thinking of going with the 2' ones first


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

I've only got a few days on mine. Honestly I couldn't really feel a difference with 2. But with the 3.5 I widened my stance and it really felt comfortable.


----------

